#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  How to tune Fetkovich analytic aquifer in Eclipse using AQUFETP and AQUANCON keywords

## catapam

Hi!

I have a fetkovitch aquifer in a simulation model and I need more strength in order to match produced fluid.

I notice for AQUFETP:
 Initial volume of water into the aquvifer
 Total compresibility
 Aquifer productivity index

For Aquancon I have 
 The acvifer influx coefficient



Were is better to change (increase) in order to have a stronger acvifer

Thank youSee More: How to tune Fetkovich analytic aquifer in Eclipse using AQUFETP and AQUANCON keywords

----------

